
Dear Rotten Tomatoes: I want Leonardo DiCaprio not these other Leonardo’s - Ian999
https://medium.com/@DearTechnology/dear-rotten-tomatoes-i-want-leonardo-dicaprio-not-these-other-leonardos-ac61b41e4a9e
======
Ian999
Hey HN, this is my first blog post! Its about my saga of searching for
Leonardo DiCaprio on the Rotten Tomatoes website. Search on that site is about
the worst I've ever seen.

It's a comedic spin on a series I hope start about venting on various things
in the tech space. Let me know your thoughts!

